# Synthetek xmas sale 2018 - buy 2 get 1 free!



## Synthetek (Dec 16, 2018)

Synthetek's famous Xmas special is back! 

*If you purchase 2 products of any kind you become eligible to receive a 3rd product of your choice FREE of charge!
*

The promotion applies to all our currently available products:


Syntherol
Synthetine
Syntheselen
Synthergine
Synthelamin
Synthelator

(for product details, please see the site: https://www.synthetek.com/products/)

*This promotion will expire on the last day of December, so be QUICK!*.

To take advantage of the special, just order through the shopping carts on the website as usual and leave the name of your chosen product in the comments section of the checkout page.

*Conditions:*

Your free chosen product can be equal to the value of any product that you purchase but it cannot exceed it.

IE: If your order includes Syntherol, you can chose an additional Syntherol as your freebie. If it does not, then Syntherol cannot be chosen as the freebie.

Cannot be used in conjunction with any other offer (eg. $300 deal)

Standard shipping fees apply.

This offer is on our liquid products ONLY.






Check us out, you will not be dissapointed! Many happy customers!

To Contact Synthetek: 

*www.synthetek.com
[email protected]*

Direct ONLINE ordering available by credit card, Western Union or bank transfer! Instant shipping!

Quick delivery. All Synthetek products have US customs approval, so they are 100% legal!
​


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 19, 2018)

You are making me poor! This is really good timing though. Gonna pick up some synthetine and synthergine.


----------

